# Island 2010



## kwaldili (26. Juli 2010)




----------



## Norge Fan (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Willst Du uns nur anfüttern ,oder warum schreibst Du nicht ein paar Worte dazu.


----------



## kwaldili (26. Juli 2010)

*[FONT=Calibri,Bold][FONT=Calibri,Bold]Islandtour 2010[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]
[/FONT]Nach dem die Reisevorbereitungen wie Pilgerbau aus V2a Rohren mit Blei gefüllt,
abgeschlossen waren, ging es in der KW 26 ans Koffer bzw. Reisetaschen packen.
40 Kg Freigepäck klingt zwar viel, ist aber bei Anglern schnell erreicht. Das Problem besteht
darin dass jeder Angler bei der Abreise aus Sudureyri eine Fischkiste mit 20 Kg Fischfilet
(22 Kg mit Kiste) mit bekommt die dann zu dem Freigepäck zugerechnet wird.
Das bedeutet Ruten Rollen, Bleie und das andere Takle incl. Klamotten darf auf der Abreise
nur 18Kg wiegen. Dies bedeutet wiederum Gewicht einsparen wo es nur geht.
Also nach mehrmaligem ein und auspacken und wiegen war das zielgewicht erreicht. Der
rest zu den 40 Kg wurde mit Lebensmittel aufgefüllt.
*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Dienstag den 06.07.2010[/FONT]*
Am 6.7.2010 um 14:00 ging der Flieger ab Frankfurt Terminal 2 mit der Icelandair nach
Reykjavik. Also fuhren wir um 11:00 mit dem Auto aus Altrip los. Am Flughafen angekommen
traf Ich mich mit Stefan, Günter und Joachim den Anglerkollegen aus Wuppertal.
Nach dem einchecken des Gepäcks ging es pünktlich um 14:00 Uhr gen Reykjavik, das wir
nach dreieinhalb stündigen Flug erreichten. Wir hatten eine Ultra neues Flugzeug erwischt
mit Flachbildschirm in jedem Sitz und eine individuelle Filmauswahl von mehr als 10
Spielfilmen.
Nach der Ankunft wurde noch der Bier Vorrat und andere Alkoholika im Tudyfree Shop
neben der Gepäckausgabe eingekauft. Danach wurden wir von der Örtlichen Reiseleitung
empfangen. Im Bus erfuhren Wir das das Viking Hotel das wir eigentlich gebucht hatten,
überbucht wäre, und wir in einem ausweich Quartier untergebracht wären. Nach dem man
uns bei der Rückreise ein kostenfreies Abendessen mit Getränke zugesichert hatte stimmten
wir der Unterbringung in einem Gästehaus zu.
Dort angekommen wurde in einem Art MC Donalds zumacht gegessen. Dach schaute wir uns
noch das WM Viertelfinale zwischen Holland und Uruguay an. Danach ging ins Bett.
*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Mittwoch den 7.7.2010[/FONT]*
Früh um 6:20 wurden wir wieder von der Reiseleitung mit dem Bus abgeholt und zum
Inlandsflughafen von Reykjavik gebracht. Von Dort ging es mit einer Vocker 50, die weniger
als ein drittel ausgebucht war Richtung Isafjördur auf den Westfjorden. Beim Landeanflug,
nach einer Stunde Flugzeit, wurden wir ziemlich durchgeschüttelt da ein Heftiger Wind aus
Richtung Nord blies. Nach weiteren 20 Minuten Busfahrt erreichten wir Sudureyri das Zeil
unserer Reise.





Bei der ausführlichen Bootseinweisung gegen 12:00 Uhr wurde uns unser Boot Bobby 11
zugeteilt.





An eine Ausfahrt war wegen des Heftigen Windes bis 20m pro Sekunde nicht zu denken. Wir
beschlossen erst einmal unseren Proviant Vorrat im kleinen Supermarkt aufzufüllen was mit
einer Rechnung von ca. 120€ endete. Ganz schön viel Kohle für 12 Flaschen Wasser 6
Flaschen Bier ein bisschen Wurst 24 Eier und ein bisschen Kleinkram. Bis zum zweiten WM
Halbfinale Deutschland Spanien war es noch Zeit Also beschloss Ich unser Abendessen am
Hafen zu fangen. Nach ca. 1 Stunde hatte Ich 10 schöne Klieschen und unter anderem kleine
Seelachse und Knurrhähne gefangen. Günter bereitete Die Fische fürs Abendessen vor und
Stefan zauberte daraus ein köstliches Mahl.
Danach ging es in den neuen Aufenthaltsraum der Anlage im Ort wo ein Beamer aufgebaut
war. Wir verfolgten das Spiel mit Spannung und einigen nervigen Spanier. Leider hat
Deutschland nach einer schlechten Leistung mit 0:1 verloren. Danach ging es deprimiert,
Deutschland verloren und keine Möglichkeit Raus zu fahren ins Bett.
*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Donnerstag 8.07.2010[/FONT]*
Der Wind blies immer noch kräftig durch den Fjord, sollte aber nachmittags nachlassen. So
beschlossen Wir um 9:00 Uhr erst einmal Eis bei der Fischfabrik zu bunkern. Da unser Boot
Bobby 11 als erstes am Steg lag und ein weiteres an Ihm befestigt war musste erst ein
rangier Manöver durchgeführt werden und das andere Boot musste wieder am Steg
festgemacht werden. Nachdem der Guide Bopp auftauchte gab es eine ziemliche
Verwirrung.
Laut Aussage von Joachim wetterte der Guide dass wir nicht ablegen durften solange ein
Zettel im Führerstand klebt der das Auslaufen untersagt. Am Tag vorher hat uns aber dieser
Guide eine Ausfahrt zum alten Bootshafen erlaubt, die wir allerdings nicht wahr nahmen.
Im Anschluss an diese Aufregung hob er das Fahrverbot sowieso auf. Warum dann diese
Aufregung ?
Am Donnerstagnachmittag konnten Wir nun endlich unsere erste Ausfahrt unternehmen.
Wir kamen aber nur bis zum Fjordausgang wo uns eine 5 Meter hohe Dünung begrüßte.
An eine weiterfahrt an die guten Fangplätze weiter außerhalb war nicht zu denken.
Also machten wir ein paar Triften am Ausgang des Fjords. Wir fingen ein paar gute
Küchendorsche die bis auf zwei alle wieder zurück gesetzt wurden. Zwei landeten als
Abendessen in der Pfanne. Beim Filetieren stellten Wir fest dass beide Dorsche von Parasiten
befallen waren. Stefan entfernter diese chirurgisch.
Da das Morgenhochwasser am nächsten Tag um 6:12 sein würde und der Wind weiter
abflauen sollte beschlossen wir, am nächsten Tag unser Glück bei einer Ausfahrt um 3:30 zu
versuchen.
*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Freitag 9.07.2010[/FONT]*
Um 3:30 liefen wir aus dem Hafen von Sudureyri aus. Am Fjordausgang begrüßte uns wieder
eine heftige Dünung. Zwar nicht so heftig wie am Vortag aber immer noch gewaltig.
Also nahmen Wir wie am Vortag beschlossen Kurs auf den Fjord von Flateyri wo wir es auf
Steinbeiser versuchen wollten. Nach dem aber der Wind statt abzunehmen, wieder
auffrischte und außer ein paar kleinere Dorsche nichts an die Oberfläche geholt werden
konnte beschlossen wir den Törn abzubrechen und nach Sudureyri zurück zu fahren.
Nun mussten wir gegen die 4 Meter hohe Dünung fahren. Die Dünung lies nur eine Fahrt mit
ein viertel Gas zu. Dies bedeutete eine Geschwindigkeit von 10 Km/h was wiederum eine
Einstündig Fahrt bedeutete.
Danach wurde gefrühstückt und der fehlende Schlaf nachgeholt.
Am Nachmittag hatte der Wind sich nun endlich gelegt und das Nachmittagshochwasser war
laut Tide Tabelle gegen 18:40 zu erwarten, so beschlossen wir unsere nächste Ausfahrt
gegen 15:30 zu starten. Unser Ziel war eine Stark abfallende Kante zum Eisfjord hin. Als wir
das Ende unseres Hausfjordes und das offene Meer erreichten erwartete uns kaum Wind
und eine erstaunlich ruhige See. Unseren ersten Stopp wählten wir bei einem 60 Meter
hohen Plateau.
Nach dem aber bei der ersten Drift keine Bisse zu verzeichnen waren, fuhren wir zu einer 90
Meter abfallenden Kante. Nach kurzer Zeit war nun die erste Rute krumm und Günter
pumpte einen schönen Dorsch von 1,05 Meter mit einem Gewicht von 11,5 Kg nach oben.





Nun ging es Schlag auf Schlag kaum war der Gummifisch oder Pilger am Grund angekommen
stieg auch gleich der nächste Dorsch ein. Zeitweise waren alle 4 Ruten gleichzeitig krumm
und wir mussten aufpassen dass sich die Schnüre nicht überkreuzten.




​ 




​ 





Wir hatten nun endlich
eine gute Stelle gefunden und so wurde Dorsch für Dorsch über die Bordwand gewuchtet.
Das erstaunliche war, dass kein Dorsch unter 90 cm dabei war. Das durchschnittliche Maß
betrug 95 cm. So wurde schnell die erste Fischkiste gefüllt.





Nach 3 Stunden wurden die Bisse weniger und wurden vorsichtiger. Da aber bereits durch
die Dauerdrills die Arme schmerzten, beschlossen wir unsere gut eineinviertel stündige Fahrt
zurück nach Sudureyri anzutreten.
*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Samstag 10.07.2010[/FONT]*
Da das Morgenhochwasser seinen höchsten Stand gegen 7 Uhr erreiche, starteten wir
unsere heutige erste Ausfahrt gegen 4:00 Uhr. Ziel war dieselbe Kante wie am Vorabend. Bei
herrlichem Sonnenschein und fast ruhiger See ging es mit vollem Spied gen Eismeerfjord. Die
erste Drift wurde bei einer Tiefe von 80 Metern begonnen. Leider brachte sie keine Bisse.
Darauf versuchten wir es bei unserer zweiten Drift bei einer Wassertiefe von 95 Metern. Und
siehe da, gleich waren die ersten Ruten krumm. Die Dorsche standen also bei Beginn der Flut
noch tiefer. Nun ging es also so weiter wie am Abend zu vor. War der Pilker am Grund
angekommen mit maximal zwei Pilkbewegungen kam der Biss. Das erfreuliche war das mein
Pilker Marke Eigenbau, der aus einem ca. 20cm poliertem V2a Rohr das an einem Ende platt
gedrückt und mit Blei gefüllt war, daran oben und unten 2 Sprengringe einen großen Drilling
und oben einen großen Gummi Mac eigehängt bestand, dem Gerät von Stefan, einem Profi
und Mitglied im Deutschen Meeresanglerteam, mithalten konnte. 





Was uns erstaunte es gab
keine Köhlerschwärme und Dorschschwärme durch die man sich durchkämpfen musste, es
gab nur Großdorsch ab 90 cm aufwärts. So war es nicht erstaunlich dass die persönlichen
Bestmarken von Stefan, Günter und mir geknackt wurden. Stefan konnte Fische von 1,03
Meter und 10,5 Kg und einen von 1,14 Meter und 13 Kg überlisten.





Günter war mit 1,08 Meter und 11,5 Kg dabei.





Ich kämpfte mich mit Fischen von 0,99 Meter
und 9 Kg, 1,00 Meter und 7,5 Kg, an die Meter Marke heran, die ich dann mit 1,01 Meter
und 9,5 Kg knackte. 





Die meisten Dorsche die Ich fing hatten 95cm. Worauf ich den
Spitznamen fünfundneunziger Klaus erhielt.
Den größten Dorsch erwischte Joachim mit 1,24 cm und 17 Kg. Nach dem nun beide
Fischkisten bis zum Rand gefüllt waren und wirklich keine Fische mehr Platz hatten
beschlossen wir, obwohl noch Bisse auf Bisse folgten den Törn abzubrechen und zum Camp
zurück zu fahren.





Außerdem musste der Fisch heute unbedingt um 9:00 Uhr bei der Fischfabrik abgeliefert
werden. Nach dem entladen und wiegen stellte sich heraus dass wir mit den beiden Törns
Dorsche mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 500 Kg gefangen hatten.





Es wurde frisches Eis gebunkert und Bobby 11 aufgetankt.
Das Abendhochwasser war gegen 19:24 Uhr angesagt. Also liefen wir gegen 15:30 Uhr aus
dem Hafen aus. Das Ziel war unserer Kante vom morgen. Der Wind hatte aufgefrischt und
blies mit einer Stärke von 4-5m/s aus west. Am Fjordende kam eine Dünung von ca. 2 Meter
auf uns zu. Bobby 11 kämpfte sich mit 3000 Umdrehungen dagegen an und wir erreichten
unser Operation`s Gebiet nach eineinhalb Stunden. Dort mussten wir feststellen dass der
Wind und das auflaufende Wasser dieselbe Richtung hatten was eine Drift von ca. 5 Km zur
Folge hatte. An ein vernünftiges Fischen in Bereich zwischen 90 und 60 Metern war auch mit
Pilkern um 600 Gramm nicht zu denken. Darauf beschlossen wir näher an Land zu fahren
und es auf sandigem Grund und bei Wassertiefen um die 30 Meter mit Gummifischen auf
Heilbutt zu versuchen. Ich montierte mein Naturköter System und bestückte es mit Köhler
Filets. Nach dem die Dünung auf Grund des anhaltenden Windes immer stärker wurde
beschlossen wir den Törn gegen 19:00 abzubrechen und zum Hafen zurück zu kehren. Beim
Fjordeingang überraschte uns dann eine Kreuzsee, weil die Wellen vom der steilen Felswand
des Fjordes zurückliefen. Aber Bobby 11 überstand auch diese Situation.
Ausbeute dieses Törns 1 Dorsch und ein Schellfisch.
*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Sonntag 11.07.2010[/FONT]*
Die Morgenflut war gegen 7:49 Uhr angesagt. Stefan wollte die Wetterlage checken uns bei
gutem Wetter gegen 4.00 Uhr wecken. Da dieses nicht geschah habe Ich nun Zeit an diesem
Bericht weiterzuschreiben. Wir beschlossen gegen 13:00 Uhr auszulaufen und es zunächst
auf Steinbeiser auf einer Muschelbank weit draußen zu probieren. Danach sollte es sobald
die Flut beginnt an die altbekannte Kante gehen. Da der Wind aber heftig durch unseren
Fjord pfiff verschoben wir die Ausfahrt Stunde um Stunde. Gegen Nachmittag beschloss Ich
dann einen Sparziergang durch den Ort und zum alten Hafen zu machen. Von Dort beschloss
ich dem Weg Richtung Fjord Ausgang zu folgen. Je näher Ich dem Fjordausgang kam desto
weniger wurde der Wind und Ich sah dass das Meer ziemlich ruhig da lag. Also schnurstrax
zurück und Stefan und Günter informiert. Joachim hatte sich ausgeklinkt, weil er heute
Abend lieber das WM Endspiel anschauen wollte. Wir liefen dann gegen 18:00 aus dem
Hafen von Sudureyri aus. Als wir das Fjordende erreichten lag das Meer glatt wie ein
Ententeich vor uns. Also Steinbeiser vergessen und gleich Kurs Richtung Kante. Bobby 11 lief
bei 3000 Umdrehungen 18 Km/h. Da der Weg bis zu Kante am Eisfjord ca 20 Km entfernt war
dauerte die Fahrt immer über eine Stunde. Für ein Boot das mit einem 130 PS starken
Turbodiesel ausgestattet ist, ist das ziemlich schwach. Selbst bei Vollgas erreichte Bobby 11
höchstens 21 Km/h. Bei herrlichen Bedingungen, von Wetter Trift und Wind, begann nun
eine herrliche Angelei auf Großdorsch. Es folgte Biss auf Biss und die Zeit verging wie im Flug.
Nun war es bereits schon weit nach Mitternacht, die Sonne war gerade am Horizont
verschwunden um nach einer Stunde bereits wieder auf zu gehen. 





Wir überlegten ob wir bis
morgen früh um neun Uhr durchangeln sollten, oder ob wir doch lieber ins Camp fahren
sollten um uns ein paar Stunden Schlaf zu gönnen. Wir hatten bei der Fülle der großen
Dorsche unser persönliches Schonmaß auf 90 cm gesetzt. Dies bedeutete das alle Dorsche
die kleiner als 90 cm waren wieder zurück gesetzt wurden. So ganz neben bei konnte Günter
seine Bestmarke bei Dorsch auf 1,18 Meter und 13,5 Kg verbesser. Stefan konnte mit einem
Dorsch von 1,14 cm und einem Gewicht von 12,5Kg seine Bestmarke vom Samstag
bestätigen. Nach dem gegen zwei Uhr eine unsere Fischkiste gut gefüllt war, beschlossen
wir den Törn abzubrechen, ins Camp zu fahren (über eine Stunde Wegzeit), heute gut zu
Frühstücken und um 9:00 Uhr unsere Fische zu entladen. Wir ließen also unser Törn zur
Morgenflut ausfallen. Dies gefiel unserem Freund Joachim nicht wirklich.
*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Montag den 12.07.2010[/FONT]*
Heute ist unser letzter voller Angeltag.
Also wie beschlossen haben wir nach dem Frühstück gegen neun Uhr unsere Fische bei der
Fischfabrik entladen und frisches Eis gebunkert. Heute sollte es endlich auf Steinbeiser
gehen. Schließlich hatte von uns noch keiner einen solch grimmigen Geselle, der in der Lage
ist, mit seinem starken Maul Muschelschalen zu knacken, gefangen. Unser Plan war, bei
niedrig Wasser, die Stelle anzufahren die uns Guide Bopp auf der Karte als Steinbeisergebiet
markiert hatte. Wir Verliesen also gegen 12 Uhr unsern Hafen und nahmen Kurs auf dieses
Gebiet. Wir angelten mit Naturködermontagen an denen Stücke von Oktopussen befestigt
waren. Nach ca. einer dreiviertel Stunde rief plötzlich Günter Steinbeiser. Nun war plötzlich
Hektik auf dem Schiff ausgebrochen. Stefan gaffte den Steinbeiser und zog Ihn über Bord.
Mit sehr viel Respekt vor seinem kräftigen Maul streckte Stefan den Fisch mit ein dutzend
Hiebe auf den kräftigen Schädel nieder. Um ein Haar hätte er den Steinbeiser zum
„Plattfisch“ gemacht. Nach dem immer wieder kleinere Dorsche gefangen wurden, die
natürlich gleich zurück gesetzt wurden, stieg bei mir nun endlich auch ein Sreinbeiser ein.
Nach kurzem Drill lag nun auch mein erster „Stoni“ an Deck. Nach dem, nach ein paar Driften
kein Zielfisch mehr zu vermelden war, beschlossen wir das Gebiet zu wechseln. Stefan hatte
auf der Karte eine Stelle entdeckt wo das Kürzel „ sh „ stand und fragte mich ob ich wüsste
was dieses Kürzel bedeutet. Ich wusste es zwar auch nicht, hatte aber mal im Internett eine
Tabelle mit den Kürzeln gefunden und ausgedruckt. Also nachgeschaut und sie da „sh“
bedeutet Muschelbank oder Muschelbruchstücke sprich Stoni Gebiet. Also Kurs auf diese
Stelle gesetzt und hingedüst. Nach kurzer Zeit konnte Ich meinen 2.Steinbeiser an Bord
begrüßen. Etwas später gab es nochmals Hektik an Bord. Auf einmal lagen nämlich drei
Stonis an Deck die wie wild um sich schlugen. Wir hatten also einen Hot Spot entdeckt und
drei Steinbeiser gleichzeitig im drill. Nach dem die Fische an Deck waren setzet Stefan gleich
einen Marker im GPS damit wir die Stelle wiederfinden konnten. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit
konnten 9 Steinbeiser gefangen werden.





Mein größter Steinbeiser war 72cm lang und wog 4,1 Kg
.
Nachdem die Flut inzwischen eingesetzt hatte beschlossen wir an unsere alt bewährte Kante
zu fahren und es auf Dorsch zu probieren. Dort angekommen mussten wir feststellen, dass
die Flut und der Wind heute nicht unsere Freunde sind. Beide Wind und Flut bliesen bzw.
liefen in die gleiche Richtung. Die Drift war einfach zu schnell um vernünftig in Tiefen um
100 Meter zu angeln. Also beschossen wir nach Fängen von ein paar mittelprächtigen
Dorschen den Törn abzubrechen und nach Sudureyri zurückzufahren.
Nach der Ankunft filetierte Stefan gleich zwei Steinbeiser und lud zu Kapitäns Dinner ein.
Heute stand auf unserer Speisekarte Rotbarschfilet, Schellfischfilet und Steinbeiserfilet.
Rotbarsche und Schellfische landeten immer mal wieder als Beifang in unserer Fischkiste.
Nach dem sehr köstlichen Dinner, großes Lob an den Koch ! , ging es ins Bett.
*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Dienstag den 13.07.2010.[/FONT]*
Heute ist unser Letzter Angeltag.
Da die Flut um 9:16 Uhr ihren Höchststand erreicht, fuhren wir gegen 6:00 Uhr wieder mal
raus zu unserer Kante. Als wir den Hafen Verliesen stand die Tankanzeige von Bobby 11 auf
halb voll. Doch nach der halben Strecke viel die Anzeige immer schneller gegen ein Viertel
und darunter. Dies beunruhigte mich etwas da wir ja auch noch den gleichen Rückweg
hatten. Als wir unser Zielgebiet erreicht hatten beschlossen wir, um Sprit zu sparen, uns so
lange wie möglich driften zu lassen. Wir drifteten zunächst an einer Kante von 80 Metern
entlang und es wurden gute Dorsche über 90 cm gefangen. Heute sollte Angeltechnisch
mein bester Tag sein. Ich konnte heute neben den unzähligen 90-95 er auch 5 Dorsche über
einen Meter fangen. Ein Fisch mit 1,07 Meter und geschätzten 11 Kg, einen mit 1,14 Meter
Und geschätzten 12,5Kg
,
einen mit 1,03 Meter und geschätzten 9,5 Kg den vierten mit 1,04 Meter und geschätzten
10 Kg und den letzten mit 1,08 Meter und geschätzten 11 Kg . Auch Stefan konnte noch
einen mit 1,05 Meter Länge und geschätzten 11 Kg und einen mit 1,04 Meter Länge und
10,5Kg Überlisten. Wir konnten das Gewicht der Fische nur noch schätzen da mittlerweile
Die Batterie meiner Waage den Geist aufgegeben hatte, sprich leer war. Gegen 11:00 Uhr
änderte sich die Fließrichtung des Wassers und der Wind frischte auf. Er blies zunächst mit 2-
3 Metern pro Sekunde aus Nord da nun die Driftgeschwindigkeit speziell für die
Gummifische bei der Tiefe zwischen 80 und 90 Metern zu groß wurde beschlossen wir trotz
des Sprit mangels, unser Boot in flachere Gewässer umzusetzen. Wir angelten nun in Tiefen
zwischen 50 und 60 Metern. Die Fließrichtung der See war nun genau entgegengesetzt der
Windrichtung aus Nord. Da beide gleichstark zu sein scheinten, dümpelten wir mehr oder
weniger auf der gleichen Stelle. Trotzdem konnten wir noch einige Dorsche überlisten.
Gegen 13:00 Uhr war der Wind nun auf 4-5 Metern pro Sekunde aufgefrischt und die
Dünung wurde immer stärker. Eigentlich wollten wir es heute Nachmittag noch Mals auf
Steinbeiser probieren. Aber anhand der Wettersituation und unserer Tankanzeige
beschlossen wir Kurs Richtung Heimathafen zu setzen. Um Sprit zu sparen fuhren wir
zunächst mit 2000 Umdrehungen Richtung Süd. Die Dünung die inzwischen 2-3 Meter
erreicht hatte schob uns nun also von achtern aus an.
Bei der langsamen Fahrt erreichten wir gegen 15: 00 Uhr unseren Hafen. Die Tankanzeige
pendelte sich unter 0 ein. Trotzdem erreichten wir sicher unseren Hafen.
Gegen 16:00 Uhr war entladen der Fischkisten angesagt. Wieder konnten wir mal eine bis
zum Rand gefüllte Fischkiste mit Dorschen anlanden. In der 2. Kiste befanden sich die
Steinbeiser vom Vortag und etliche Schellfische die immer mal zwischendurch gefangen
wurden. Ich konnte mein Rekord bei Schellfisch mit einem Fisch von 76 cm und einem
Gewicht von 3,0 Kg verbessern.
Unser gesamtfang der Woche lag also bei über eine Tonne Fisch.
Danach ging es zum Tanken. Die Uhr der Tanksäule blieb bei 142 Liter stehen. Es waren also
knapp noch 40 Liter im Tank von Bobby 11 obwohl die Tankanzeige unter 0 war. Hätten wir
das gewusst hätten wir unseren letzten Törn doch durchziehen können wie geplant. Schlecht
für Angelreisen Hamburg. Die Kapitäne sollten wenigstes über diesen Umstand informiert
werden, oder besser noch es sollten genauere Tankanzeigen eingebaut werden.
Danach wurde klar Schiff gemacht wobei wieder mal Joachim durch Abwesenheit glänzte.
Unser Angelgerät wurde vom Salz befreit und gereinigt. Danach ging es ans Packen.
Wieder kämpften wir mit unserer Freigepäckgrenze von 18Kg + 22 Kg Fischpaket.
So wurden schwere Gegenstände wie rollen ohne Schnur, Bleie und Pilker im Handgepäck
verstaut, in der Hoffnung dass dieses am Flughafen nicht gewogen wird.
*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Mittwoch 14.07.2010[/FONT]*
Wir wurden bereits mit dem Bus gegen 7:00 Uhr abgeholt und nach Isafjördur gebracht.
Von dort flogen wir gegen 8:30 Uhr mit einer Dash 70, die Platz für 25 Passagiere hatte zum
Inlands-Flughafen von Reykjavik. Am Flugplatz wurden wir schon von unserer Reiseleitung
erwartet. Mit dem Bus fuhren wir nun zu unserem Hotel Viking. Um die Mittagszeit statteten
wir der Blauen Lagune einen Besuch ab. Wir hofften dass sich unsere ziemlich ramponierten
Hände durch das mineralhaltige Thermalwasser etwas erholen konnten. Von anderen
Angelkollegen erfuhren wir, dass Pilger und Bleie die sich im Handgepäck befinden
einbehalten würden und dass das Rutenrohr nicht gewogen würde. Um 18:00 Uhr trafen wir
uns zu unserem Abendessen im Restaurant vom Viking Hotel um unser Gutschein
einzulösen. Joachim zog es vor nicht mit uns zu speisen und stattdessen mit seinen neuen
Freuden, der Münchner Truppe, in einem Steakhaus zu speisen. Ich glaube keiner von uns
drei ärgerte sich über die Entscheidung von Joachim. Nach dem Essen und zwei Bierchen
ging es ins Bett.
*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Donnerstag 15.07.2010[/FONT]*
Nach einer Tasse Tee und einem Sandwitsch wurden wir vom Bus gegen 5:00 abgeholt und
zum Internationalen Flughafen von Reykjavik gebracht. Dort erhielten wir unser Gepäck das
mit dem LKW direkt von Sudureyri zum Flughafen gebracht wurden. Am Flughafen nahmen
wir nun auch unsere Fischkisten mit 20 Kg Filet entgegen. Auf Grund der Informationen der
Kollegen vom Vortag beschloss Stefan die Pilker umzupacken und im Rutenrohr zu
verstauen. Da ich nur ein paar Bleie und zwei V2A Röhrchen im Handgepäck hatte beschloss
ich es zu wagen das Handgepäck so zu durchleuchten lassen. Joachim entdeckte einen
Automaten bei dem man sich und sein Gepäck selber einchecken konnte. Mit Unterstützung
einer netten Dame wurden die Bordkarten und die Gepäckaufkleber ausgedruckt und an den
Gepäckstücken angebracht. Danach brauchten wir nur noch die Gepäckstücke aufzugeben
wo sie gewogen wurde. Da aber das Rutenrohr als Sperrgepäck aufgegeben wurde, wurde es
ohne zu Wiegen auf ein Transportband gelegt. Unser Plan ging also insoweit auf. Mit
meinem Handgepäck kam ich auch ohne Probleme durch die Kontrollen. Auch Stefan der
noch ein paar Pilker und Bleie im Handgepäck hatte kam, nach dem er die Sachen vorzeigen
musste, anstandslos durch. Nur einer der Kollegen aus München musste seine Bleie
abgeben.
Es ist also nachwievor ein Glücksspiel bei was für einem Kontrollöhr man landet und wie
genau er seinen Job gerade macht.
Unser Flug nach Frankfurt ging Pünktlich in Reykjavik ab und wir landeten Sicher gegen 14:00​Uhr auf dem Frankfurter Flughafen. Eine schöne Angelreise ging zu ende.


----------



## Angelschreiner (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Da habt Ihr ja einen super Erfolgreichen Angeltrip hinter euch ! Petri zum gelungenen Urlaub


----------



## Norge Fan (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Feiner Bericht #6.   

Die Fänge sind ja der Wahnsinn.


----------



## vision81 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Schöner ausgiebiger Bericht !
Macht Spass Ihn zu lesen, und sich Island ma im Hinterkopf zu behalten !#6


----------



## sunny (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Unglaublich eure Fänge |bigeyes. Petri Heil #6.


----------



## The Ghost (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Hallo,

schöner Bericht, da kann man euch nur gratulieren zu dem "perfekten" Trip nach Island. #r Dorsch satt und das in guten Größen. #6


mfg The Ghost #h


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Junge Junge, das grenzt ja faßt an "Arbeit":vik: Schöner Bericht, danke für deine Mühen.


----------



## Ossifischer (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

ein:vik:fach super:vik:


----------



## kwaldili (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Sory der Bericht ist irgenwie abhanden gekommen.
Werde Ihn nochmals einstellen.#q


----------



## kwaldili (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

*Islandtour 2010 *

Nach dem die Reisevorbereitungen wie Pilgerbau aus V2a Rohren mit Blei gefüllt, abgeschlossen waren, ging es in der KW 26 ans Koffer bzw. Reisetaschen packen.
40 Kg Freigepäck klingt zwar viel, ist aber bei Anglern schnell erreicht. Das Problem besteht 
darin dass jeder Angler bei der Abreise aus Sudureyri eine Fischkiste mit 20 Kg Fischfilet
(22 Kg mit Kiste) mit bekommt die dann zu dem Freigepäck zugerechnet wird. 
Das bedeutet Ruten Rollen, Bleie und das andere Takle incl. Klamotten darf auf der Abreise
nur 18Kg wiegen. Dies bedeutet wiederum Gewicht einsparen wo es nur geht.
Also nach mehrmaligem ein und auspacken und wiegen war das zielgewicht erreicht. Der rest zu den 40 Kg wurde mit Lebensmittel aufgefüllt.

*Dienstag den 06.07.2010* Am 6.7.2010 um 14:00 ging der Flieger ab Frankfurt Terminal 2 mit der Icelandair nach Reykjavik. Also fuhren wir um 11:00 mit dem Auto aus Altrip los. Am Flughafen angekommen traf Ich mich mit Stefan, Günter und Joachim den Anglerkollegen aus Wuppertal.
Nach dem einchecken des Gepäcks ging es pünktlich um 14:00 Uhr gen Reykjavik, das wir nach dreieinhalb stündigen Flug erreichten. Wir hatten eine Ultra neues Flugzeug erwischt mit Flachbildschirm in jedem Sitz und eine individuelle Filmauswahl von mehr als 10 Spielfilmen.
Nach der Ankunft wurde noch der Bier Vorrat und andere Alkoholika im Tudyfree Shop neben der Gepäckausgabe eingekauft. Danach wurden wir von der Örtlichen Reiseleitung empfangen. Im Bus erfuhren Wir das das Viking Hotel das wir eigentlich gebucht hatten, überbucht wäre, und wir in einem ausweich Quartier untergebracht wären. Nach dem man uns bei der Rückreise ein kostenfreies Abendessen mit Getränke zugesichert hatte stimmten wir der Unterbringung in einem Gästehaus zu.
Dort angekommen wurde in einem Art MC Donalds zumacht gegessen. Dach schaute wir uns noch das WM Viertelfinale zwischen Holland und Uruguay an. Danach ging ins Bett.
*Mittwoch den 7.7.2010 *

Früh um 6:20 wurden wir wieder von der Reiseleitung mit dem Bus abgeholt und zum Inlandsflughafen von Reykjavik gebracht. Von Dort ging es mit einer Vocker 50, die weniger als ein drittel ausgebucht war Richtung Isafjördur auf den Westfjorden. Beim Landeanflug, nach einer Stunde Flugzeit, wurden wir ziemlich durchgeschüttelt da ein Heftiger Wind aus Richtung Nord blies. Nach weiteren 20 Minuten Busfahrt erreichten wir Sudureyri das Zeil unserer Reise.

Bei der ausführlichen Bootseinweisung gegen 12:00 Uhr wurde uns unser Boot Bobby 11 zugeteilt.

An eine Ausfahrt war wegen des Heftigen Windes bis 20m pro Sekunde nicht zu denken. Wir beschlossen erst einmal unseren Proviant Vorrat im kleinen Supermarkt aufzufüllen was mit einer Rechnung von ca. 120€ endete. Ganz schön viel Kohle für 12 Flaschen Wasser 6 Flaschen Bier ein bisschen Wurst 24 Eier und ein bisschen Kleinkram. Bis zum zweiten WM Halbfinale Deutschland Spanien war es noch Zeit Also beschloss Ich unser Abendessen am Hafen zu fangen. Nach ca. 1 Stunde hatte Ich 10 schöne Klieschen und unter anderem kleine Seelachse und Knurrhähne gefangen. Günter bereitete Die Fische fürs Abendessen vor und Stefan zauberte daraus ein köstliches Mahl.
Danach ging es in den neuen Aufenthaltsraum der Anlage im Ort wo ein Beamer aufgebaut war. Wir verfolgten das Spiel mit Spannung und einigen nervigen Spanier. Leider hat Deutschland nach einer schlechten Leistung mit 0:1 verloren. Danach ging es deprimiert, Deutschland verloren und keine Möglichkeit Raus zu fahren ins Bett. 
*Donnerstag 8.07.2010 *
Der Wind blies immer noch kräftig durch den Fjord, sollte aber nachmittags nachlassen. So beschlossen Wir um 9:00 Uhr erst einmal Eis bei der Fischfabrik zu bunkern. Da unser Boot Bobby 11 als erstes am Steg lag und ein weiteres an Ihm befestigt war musste erst ein rangier Manöver durchgeführt werden und das andere Boot musste wieder am Steg festgemacht werden. Nachdem der Guide Bopp auftauchte gab es eine ziemliche Verwirrung.
Laut Aussage von Joachim wetterte der Guide dass wir nicht ablegen durften solange ein Zettel im Führerstand klebt der das Auslaufen untersagt. Am Tag vorher hat uns aber dieser Guide eine Ausfahrt zum alten Bootshafen erlaubt, die wir allerdings nicht wahr nahmen.
Im Anschluss an diese Aufregung hob er das Fahrverbot sowieso auf. Warum dann diese Aufregung ?
Am Donnerstagnachmittag konnten Wir nun endlich unsere erste Ausfahrt unternehmen.
Wir kamen aber nur bis zum Fjordausgang wo uns eine 5 Meter hohe Dünung begrüßte.
An eine weiterfahrt an die guten Fangplätze weiter außerhalb war nicht zu denken.
Also machten wir ein paar Triften am Ausgang des Fjords. Wir fingen ein paar gute Küchendorsche die bis auf zwei alle wieder zurück gesetzt wurden. Zwei landeten als Abendessen in der Pfanne. Beim Filetieren stellten Wir fest dass beide Dorsche von Parasiten befallen waren. Stefan entfernter diese chirurgisch.
Da das Morgenhochwasser am nächsten Tag um 6:12 sein würde und der Wind weiter abflauen sollte beschlossen wir, am nächsten Tag unser Glück bei einer Ausfahrt um 3:30 zu versuchen.
*Freitag 9.07.2010 *
Um 3:30 liefen wir aus dem Hafen von Sudureyri aus. Am Fjordausgang begrüßte uns wieder eine heftige Dünung. Zwar nicht so heftig wie am Vortag aber immer noch gewaltig.
Also nahmen Wir wie am Vortag beschlossen Kurs auf den Fjord von Flateyri wo wir es auf Steinbeiser versuchen wollten. Nach dem aber der Wind statt abzunehmen, wieder auffrischte und außer ein paar kleinere Dorsche nichts an die Oberfläche geholt werden konnte beschlossen wir den Törn abzubrechen und nach Sudureyri zurück zu fahren.
Nun mussten wir gegen die 4 Meter hohe Dünung fahren. Die Dünung lies nur eine Fahrt mit ein viertel Gas zu. Dies bedeutete eine Geschwindigkeit von 10 Km/h was wiederum eine Einstündig Fahrt bedeutete.
Danach wurde gefrühstückt und der fehlende Schlaf nachgeholt. 
Am Nachmittag hatte der Wind sich nun endlich gelegt und das Nachmittagshochwasser war laut Tide Tabelle gegen 18:40 zu erwarten, so beschlossen wir unsere nächste Ausfahrt gegen 15:30 zu starten. Unser Ziel war eine Stark abfallende Kante zum Eisfjord hin. Als wir das Ende unseres Hausfjordes und das offene Meer erreichten erwartete uns kaum Wind und eine erstaunlich ruhige See. Unseren ersten Stopp wählten wir bei einem 60 Meter hohen Plateau.
Nach dem aber bei der ersten Drift keine Bisse zu verzeichnen waren, fuhren wir zu einer 90 Meter abfallenden Kante. Nach kurzer Zeit war nun die erste Rute krumm und Günter pumpte einen schönen Dorsch von 1,05 Meter mit einem Gewicht von 11,5 Kg nach oben. Nun ging es Schlag auf Schlag kaum war der Gummifisch oder Pilger am Grund angekommen stieg auch gleich der nächste Dorsch ein. Zeitweise waren alle 4 Ruten gleichzeitig krumm und wir mussten aufpassen dass sich die Schnüre nicht überkreuzten. Wir hatten nun endlich eine gute Stelle gefunden und so wurde Dorsch für Dorsch über die Bordwand gewuchtet. Das erstaunliche war, dass kein Dorsch unter 90 cm dabei war. Das durchschnittliche Maß betrug 95 cm. So wurde schnell die erste Fischkiste gefüllt.

Nach 3 Stunden wurden die Bisse weniger und wurden vorsichtiger. Da aber bereits durch die Dauerdrills die Arme schmerzten, beschlossen wir unsere gut eineinviertel stündige Fahrt zurück nach Sudureyri anzutreten. 
*Samstag 10.07.2010*
Da das Morgenhochwasser seinen höchsten Stand gegen 7 Uhr erreiche, starteten wir unsere heutige erste Ausfahrt gegen 4:00 Uhr. Ziel war dieselbe Kante wie am Vorabend. Bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und fast ruhiger See ging es mit vollem Spied gen Eismeerfjord. Die erste Drift wurde bei einer Tiefe von 80 Metern begonnen. Leider brachte sie keine Bisse. Darauf versuchten wir es bei unserer zweiten Drift bei einer Wassertiefe von 95 Metern. Und siehe da, gleich waren die ersten Ruten krumm. Die Dorsche standen also bei Beginn der Flut noch tiefer. Nun ging es also so weiter wie am Abend zu vor. War der Pilker am Grund angekommen mit maximal zwei Pilkbewegungen kam der Biss. Das erfreuliche war das mein Pilker Marke Eigenbau, der aus einem ca. 20cm poliertem V2a Rohr das an einem Ende platt gedrückt und mit Blei gefüllt war, daran oben und unten 2 Sprengringe einen großen Drilling und oben einen großen Gummi Mac eigehängt bestand, dem Gerät von Stefan, einem Profi und Mitglied im Deutschen Meeresanglerteam, mithalten konnte. Was uns erstaunte es gab keine Köhlerschwärme und Dorschschwärme durch die man sich durchkämpfen musste, es gab nur Großdorsch ab 90 cm aufwärts. So war es nicht erstaunlich dass die persönlichen Bestmarken von Stefan, Günter und mir geknackt wurden. Stefan konnte Fische von 1,03 Meter und 10,5 Kg und einen von 1,14 Meter und 13 Kg überlisten.

Günter war mit 1,08 Meter und 11,5 Kg dabei. Ich kämpfte mich mit Fischen von 0,99 Meter und 9 Kg, 1,00 Meter und 7,5 Kg, an die Meter Marke heran, die ich dann mit 1,01 Meter und 9,5 Kg knackte. Die meisten Dorsche die Ich fing hatten 95cm. Worauf ich den Spitznamen fünfundneunziger Klaus erhielt. 

Den größten Dorsch erwischte Joachim mit 1,24 cm und 17 Kg. Nach dem nun beide Fischkisten bis zum Rand gefüllt waren und wirklich keine Fische mehr Platz hatten beschlossen wir, obwohl noch Bisse auf Bisse folgten den Törn abzubrechen und zum Camp zurück zu fahren.

Außerdem musste der Fisch heute unbedingt um 9:00 Uhr bei der Fischfabrik abgeliefert werden. Nach dem entladen und wiegen stellte sich heraus dass wir mit den beiden Törns Dorsche mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 500 Kg gefangen hatten.

Es wurde frisches Eis gebunkert und Bobby 11 aufgetankt.
Das Abendhochwasser war gegen 19:24 Uhr angesagt. Also liefen wir gegen 15:30 Uhr aus dem Hafen aus. Das Ziel war unserer Kante vom morgen. Der Wind hatte aufgefrischt und blies mit einer Stärke von 4-5m/s aus west. Am Fjordende kam eine Dünung von ca. 2 Meter auf uns zu. Bobby 11 kämpfte sich mit 3000 Umdrehungen dagegen an und wir erreichten unser Operation`s Gebiet nach eineinhalb Stunden. Dort mussten wir feststellen dass der Wind und das auflaufende Wasser dieselbe Richtung hatten was eine Drift von ca. 5 Km zur Folge hatte. An ein vernünftiges Fischen in Bereich zwischen 90 und 60 Metern war auch mit Pilkern um 600 Gramm nicht zu denken. Darauf beschlossen wir näher an Land zu fahren und es auf sandigem Grund und bei Wassertiefen um die 30 Meter mit Gummifischen auf Heilbutt zu versuchen. Ich montierte mein Naturköter System und bestückte es mit Köhler Filets. Nach dem die Dünung auf Grund des anhaltenden Windes immer stärker wurde beschlossen wir den Törn gegen 19:00 abzubrechen und zum Hafen zurück zu kehren. Beim Fjordeingang überraschte uns dann eine Kreuzsee, weil die Wellen vom der steilen Felswand des Fjordes zurückliefen. Aber Bobby 11 überstand auch diese Situation.
Ausbeute dieses Törns 1 Dorsch und ein Schellfisch. 
*Sonntag 11.07.2010 *
Die Morgenflut war gegen 7:49 Uhr angesagt. Stefan wollte die Wetterlage checken uns bei gutem Wetter gegen 4.00 Uhr wecken. Da dieses nicht geschah habe Ich nun Zeit an diesem Bericht weiterzuschreiben. Wir beschlossen gegen 13:00 Uhr auszulaufen und es zunächst auf Steinbeiser auf einer Muschelbank weit draußen zu probieren. Danach sollte es sobald die Flut beginnt an die altbekannte Kante gehen. Da der Wind aber heftig durch unseren Fjord pfiff verschoben wir die Ausfahrt Stunde um Stunde. Gegen Nachmittag beschloss Ich dann einen Sparziergang durch den Ort und zum alten Hafen zu machen. Von Dort beschloss ich dem Weg Richtung Fjord Ausgang zu folgen. Je näher Ich dem Fjordausgang kam desto weniger wurde der Wind und Ich sah dass das Meer ziemlich ruhig da lag. Also schnurstrax zurück und Stefan und Günter informiert. Joachim hatte sich ausgeklinkt, weil er heute Abend lieber das WM Endspiel anschauen wollte. Wir liefen dann gegen 18:00 aus dem Hafen von Sudureyri aus. Als wir das Fjordende erreichten lag das Meer glatt wie ein Ententeich vor uns. Also Steinbeiser vergessen und gleich Kurs Richtung Kante. Bobby 11 lief bei 3000 Umdrehungen 18 Km/h. Da der Weg bis zu Kante am Eisfjord ca 20 Km entfernt war dauerte die Fahrt immer über eine Stunde. Für ein Boot das mit einem 130 PS starken Turbodiesel ausgestattet ist, ist das ziemlich schwach. Selbst bei Vollgas erreichte Bobby 11 höchstens 21 Km/h. Bei herrlichen Bedingungen, von Wetter Trift und Wind, begann nun eine herrliche Angelei auf Großdorsch. Es folgte Biss auf Biss und die Zeit verging wie im Flug.
Nun war es bereits schon weit nach Mitternacht, die Sonne war gerade am Horizont verschwunden um nach einer Stunde bereits wieder auf zu gehen. Wir überlegten ob wir bis morgen früh um neun Uhr durchangeln sollten, oder ob wir doch lieber ins Camp fahren sollten um uns ein paar Stunden Schlaf zu gönnen. Wir hatten bei der Fülle der großen Dorsche unser persönliches Schonmaß auf 90 cm gesetzt. Dies bedeutete das alle Dorsche die kleiner als 90 cm waren wieder zurück gesetzt wurden. So ganz neben bei konnte Günter seine Bestmarke bei Dorsch auf 1,18 Meter und 13,5 Kg verbesser. Stefan konnte mit einem Dorsch von 1,14 cm und einem Gewicht von 12,5Kg seine Bestmarke vom Samstag bestätigen. Nach dem gegen zwei Uhr eine unsere Fischkiste gut gefüllt war, beschlossen wir den Törn abzubrechen, ins Camp zu fahren (über eine Stunde Wegzeit), heute gut zu Frühstücken und um 9:00 Uhr unsere Fische zu entladen. Wir ließen also unser Törn zur Morgenflut ausfallen. Dies gefiel unserem Freund Joachim nicht wirklich. 
*Montag den 12.07.2010 *
Heute ist unser letzter voller Angeltag.
Also wie beschlossen haben wir nach dem Frühstück gegen neun Uhr unsere Fische bei der Fischfabrik entladen und frisches Eis gebunkert. Heute sollte es endlich auf Steinbeiser gehen. Schließlich hatte von uns noch keiner einen solch grimmigen Geselle, der in der Lage ist, mit seinem starken Maul Muschelschalen zu knacken, gefangen. Unser Plan war, bei niedrig Wasser, die Stelle anzufahren die uns Guide Bopp auf der Karte als Steinbeisergebiet markiert hatte. Wir Verliesen also gegen 12 Uhr unsern Hafen und nahmen Kurs auf dieses Gebiet. Wir angelten mit Naturködermontagen an denen Stücke von Oktopussen befestigt waren. Nach ca. einer dreiviertel Stunde rief plötzlich Günter Steinbeiser. Nun war plötzlich Hektik auf dem Schiff ausgebrochen. Stefan gaffte den Steinbeiser und zog Ihn über Bord.
Mit sehr viel Respekt vor seinem kräftigen Maul streckte Stefan den Fisch mit ein dutzend Hiebe auf den kräftigen Schädel nieder. Um ein Haar hätte er den Steinbeiser zum „Plattfisch“ gemacht. Nach dem immer wieder kleinere Dorsche gefangen wurden, die natürlich gleich zurück gesetzt wurden, stieg bei mir nun endlich auch ein Sreinbeiser ein. Nach kurzem Drill lag nun auch mein erster „Stoni“ an Deck. Nach dem, nach ein paar Driften kein Zielfisch mehr zu vermelden war, beschlossen wir das Gebiet zu wechseln. Stefan hatte
auf der Karte eine Stelle entdeckt wo das Kürzel „ sh „ stand und fragte mich ob ich wüsste was dieses Kürzel bedeutet. Ich wusste es zwar auch nicht, hatte aber mal im Internett eine Tabelle mit den Kürzeln gefunden und ausgedruckt. Also nachgeschaut und sie da „sh“ bedeutet Muschelbank oder Muschelbruchstücke sprich Stoni Gebiet. Also Kurs auf diese Stelle gesetzt und hingedüst. Nach kurzer Zeit konnte Ich meinen 2.Steinbeiser an Bord begrüßen. Etwas später gab es nochmals Hektik an Bord. Auf einmal lagen nämlich drei Stonis an Deck die wie wild um sich schlugen. Wir hatten also einen Hot Spot entdeckt und drei Steinbeiser gleichzeitig im drill. Nach dem die Fische an Deck waren setzet Stefan gleich einen Marker im GPS damit wir die Stelle wiederfinden konnten. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit konnten 9 Steinbeiser gefangen werden.


Mein größter Steinbeiser war 72cm lang und wog 4,1 Kg
. 


Nachdem die Flut inzwischen eingesetzt hatte beschlossen wir an unsere alt bewährte Kante zu fahren und es auf Dorsch zu probieren. Dort angekommen mussten wir feststellen, dass die Flut und der Wind heute nicht unsere Freunde sind. Beide Wind und Flut bliesen bzw. liefen in die gleiche Richtung. Die Drift war einfach zu schnell um vernünftig in Tiefen um 100 Meter zu angeln. Also beschossen wir nach Fängen von ein paar mittelprächtigen Dorschen den Törn abzubrechen und nach Sudureyri zurückzufahren.
Nach der Ankunft filetierte Stefan gleich zwei Steinbeiser und lud zu Kapitäns Dinner ein.
Heute stand auf unserer Speisekarte Rotbarschfilet, Schellfischfilet und Steinbeiserfilet. Rotbarsche und Schellfische landeten immer mal wieder als Beifang in unserer Fischkiste.
Nach dem sehr köstlichen Dinner, großes Lob an den Koch ! , ging es ins Bett.
*Dienstag den 13.07.2010. *
Heute ist unser Letzter Angeltag.
Da die Flut um 9:16 Uhr ihren Höchststand erreicht, fuhren wir gegen 6:00 Uhr wieder mal raus zu unserer Kante. Als wir den Hafen Verliesen stand die Tankanzeige von Bobby 11 auf halb voll. Doch nach der halben Strecke viel die Anzeige immer schneller gegen ein Viertel und darunter. Dies beunruhigte mich etwas da wir ja auch noch den gleichen Rückweg hatten. Als wir unser Zielgebiet erreicht hatten beschlossen wir, um Sprit zu sparen, uns so lange wie möglich driften zu lassen. Wir drifteten zunächst an einer Kante von 80 Metern entlang und es wurden gute Dorsche über 90 cm gefangen. Heute sollte Angeltechnisch mein bester Tag sein. Ich konnte heute neben den unzähligen 90-95 er auch 5 Dorsche über einen Meter fangen. Ein Fisch mit 1,07 Meter und geschätzten 11 Kg, einen mit 1,14 Meter 
Und geschätzten 12,5Kg


, 
einen mit 1,03 Meter und geschätzten 9,5 Kg den vierten mit 1,04 Meter und geschätzten 10 Kg und den letzten mit 1,08 Meter und geschätzten 11 Kg . Auch Stefan konnte noch einen mit 1,05 Meter Länge und geschätzten 11 Kg und einen mit 1,04 Meter Länge und 10,5Kg Überlisten. Wir konnten das Gewicht der Fische nur noch schätzen da mittlerweile Die Batterie meiner Waage den Geist aufgegeben hatte, sprich leer war. Gegen 11:00 Uhr änderte sich die Fließrichtung des Wassers und der Wind frischte auf. Er blies zunächst mit 2-3 Metern pro Sekunde aus Nord da nun die Driftgeschwindigkeit speziell für die Gummifische bei der Tiefe zwischen 80 und 90 Metern zu groß wurde beschlossen wir trotz des Sprit mangels, unser Boot in flachere Gewässer umzusetzen. Wir angelten nun in Tiefen zwischen 50 und 60 Metern. Die Fließrichtung der See war nun genau entgegengesetzt der Windrichtung aus Nord. Da beide gleichstark zu sein scheinten, dümpelten wir mehr oder weniger auf der gleichen Stelle. Trotzdem konnten wir noch einige Dorsche überlisten. Gegen 13:00 Uhr war der Wind nun auf 4-5 Metern pro Sekunde aufgefrischt und die Dünung wurde immer stärker. Eigentlich wollten wir es heute Nachmittag noch Mals auf Steinbeiser probieren. Aber anhand der Wettersituation und unserer Tankanzeige beschlossen wir Kurs Richtung Heimathafen zu setzen. Um Sprit zu sparen fuhren wir zunächst mit 2000 Umdrehungen Richtung Süd. Die Dünung die inzwischen 2-3 Meter erreicht hatte schob uns nun also von achtern aus an.
Bei der langsamen Fahrt erreichten wir gegen 15: 00 Uhr unseren Hafen. Die Tankanzeige pendelte sich unter 0 ein. Trotzdem erreichten wir sicher unseren Hafen.
Gegen 16:00 Uhr war entladen der Fischkisten angesagt. Wieder konnten wir mal eine bis zum Rand gefüllte Fischkiste mit Dorschen anlanden. In der 2. Kiste befanden sich die Steinbeiser vom Vortag und etliche Schellfische die immer mal zwischendurch gefangen wurden. Ich konnte mein Rekord bei Schellfisch mit einem Fisch von 76 cm und einem Gewicht von 3,0 Kg verbessern. 
Unser gesamtfang der Woche lag also bei über eine Tonne Fisch.
Danach ging es zum Tanken. Die Uhr der Tanksäule blieb bei 142 Liter stehen. Es waren also knapp noch 40 Liter im Tank von Bobby 11 obwohl die Tankanzeige unter 0 war. Hätten wir das gewusst hätten wir unseren letzten Törn doch durchziehen können wie geplant. Schlecht für Angelreisen Hamburg. Die Kapitäne sollten wenigstes über diesen Umstand informiert werden, oder besser noch es sollten genauere Tankanzeigen eingebaut werden.
Danach wurde klar Schiff gemacht wobei wieder mal Joachim durch Abwesenheit glänzte.
Unser Angelgerät wurde vom Salz befreit und gereinigt. Danach ging es ans Packen.
Wieder kämpften wir mit unserer Freigepäckgrenze von 18Kg + 22 Kg Fischpaket.
So wurden schwere Gegenstände wie rollen ohne Schnur, Bleie und Pilker im Handgepäck verstaut, in der Hoffnung dass dieses am Flughafen nicht gewogen wird. 
*Mittwoch 14.07.2010 *
Wir wurden bereits mit dem Bus gegen 7:00 Uhr abgeholt und nach Isafjördur gebracht.
Von dort flogen wir gegen 8:30 Uhr mit einer Dash 70, die Platz für 25 Passagiere hatte zum Inlands-Flughafen von Reykjavik. Am Flugplatz wurden wir schon von unserer Reiseleitung erwartet. Mit dem Bus fuhren wir nun zu unserem Hotel Viking. Um die Mittagszeit statteten wir der Blauen Lagune einen Besuch ab. Wir hofften dass sich unsere ziemlich ramponierten Hände durch das mineralhaltige Thermalwasser etwas erholen konnten. Von anderen Angelkollegen erfuhren wir, dass Pilger und Bleie die sich im Handgepäck befinden einbehalten würden und dass das Rutenrohr nicht gewogen würde. Um 18:00 Uhr trafen wir uns zu unserem Abendessen im Restaurant vom Viking Hotel um unser Gutschein einzulösen. Joachim zog es vor nicht mit uns zu speisen und stattdessen mit seinen neuen Freuden, der Münchner Truppe, in einem Steakhaus zu speisen. Ich glaube keiner von uns drei ärgerte sich über die Entscheidung von Joachim. Nach dem Essen und zwei Bierchen ging es ins Bett.
*Donnerstag 15.07.2010 *
Nach einer Tasse Tee und einem Sandwitsch wurden wir vom Bus gegen 5:00 abgeholt und zum Internationalen Flughafen von Reykjavik gebracht. Dort erhielten wir unser Gepäck das mit dem LKW direkt von Sudureyri zum Flughafen gebracht wurden. Am Flughafen nahmen wir nun auch unsere Fischkisten mit 20 Kg Filet entgegen. Auf Grund der Informationen der Kollegen vom Vortag beschloss Stefan die Pilker umzupacken und im Rutenrohr zu verstauen. Da ich nur ein paar Bleie und zwei V2A Röhrchen im Handgepäck hatte beschloss ich es zu wagen das Handgepäck so zu durchleuchten lassen. Joachim entdeckte einen Automaten bei dem man sich und sein Gepäck selber einchecken konnte. Mit Unterstützung einer netten Dame wurden die Bordkarten und die Gepäckaufkleber ausgedruckt und an den Gepäckstücken angebracht. Danach brauchten wir nur noch die Gepäckstücke aufzugeben wo sie gewogen wurde. Da aber das Rutenrohr als Sperrgepäck aufgegeben wurde, wurde es ohne zu Wiegen auf ein Transportband gelegt. Unser Plan ging also insoweit auf. Mit meinem Handgepäck kam ich auch ohne Probleme durch die Kontrollen. Auch Stefan der noch ein paar Pilker und Bleie im Handgepäck hatte kam, nach dem er die Sachen vorzeigen musste, anstandslos durch. Nur einer der Kollegen aus München musste seine Bleie abgeben.
Es ist also nachwievor ein Glücksspiel bei was für einem Kontrollöhr man landet und wie genau er seinen Job gerade macht.
Unser Flug nach Frankfurt ging Pünktlich in Reykjavik ab und wir landeten Sicher gegen 14:00 Uhr auf dem Frankfurter Flughafen. Eine schöne Angelreise ging zu ende.


----------



## Norge Fan (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Nee ist er nicht,Du hast ihn ein bissel später dann eingestellt.  
Jetzt hast Du 2-mal Island 2010 hier im Thread drinne stehen.  
Ist doch egal,war nett zu lesen #6.


----------



## shorty 38 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Hallo, schöner Bericht, aber wer ist Bopp? Ist der Guide Robert nicht mehr vor Ort? Was ist seit Juni dort passiert? Gruß Shorty


----------



## ralle (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Habe beide Beiträge mal zusammengeführt


----------



## angelcalle (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Fängen. Genau SO habe ich das Zweimal erlebt. Das macht echt Laune. Nächstes Jahr greife ich wieder an.
Gruss
Calle


----------



## Schmiddl (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo, schöner Bericht, aber wer ist Bopp? Ist der Guide Robert nicht mehr vor Ort? Was ist seit Juni dort passiert? Gruß Shorty



Shorty, Bob ist doch ein Synonym für Robert.
Also alles beim Alten.

Achso und Edit erinnert daran, dass Du Deinen Bericht auch noch einstellen wolltest.


----------



## shorty 38 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

@schmiddel    Leider habe ich noch nicht alle Bilder und Videos zusammen. Ferner fehlt mir momentan auch die Zeit. Aber versprochen ist versprochen! Gruß Shorty


----------



## marcibet (2. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Was passiert eigentlich mit den (über 1 tonne^^) FIschen die Ihr gefangen habt? Konntet ihr die verkaufen, oder wurden die einfach kostenlos weitergegeben?

wirklich toller bericht, macht lust auf mehr 

lg


----------



## shorty 38 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Hallo, der Fisch geht direkt in die örtliche Fischfabrik und wird dort weiterverarbeitet. Diesen Vorgang kann man sich vor Ort anschauen. Am Ende der Reise erhält man 20 Kg Fischfilet in einer Kühltasche. Gruß Shorty


----------



## marcibet (3. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

und man kriegt da kein geld dafür? nicht falsch verstehen - aber das sind ja dann quasi hunderte kostenlose mitarbeiter die tagein tagaus den gefangenen fisch direkt ins haus liefern. das is irgendwie, ... näh? -_-


----------



## ralle (3. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*



marcibet schrieb:


> und man kriegt da kein geld dafür? nicht falsch verstehen - aber das sind ja dann quasi hunderte kostenlose mitarbeiter die tagein tagaus den gefangenen fisch direkt ins haus liefern. das is irgendwie, ... näh? -_-




Kostenlos ist das nicht -- die zahlen sogar dafür


----------



## ralle (3. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*



ralle schrieb:


> Kostenlos ist das nicht -- die zahlen sogar dafür




habe mich auch beworben dafür - aber noch nicht genehmigt :vik:


----------



## Zanderjunky (3. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*



ralle schrieb:


> Kostenlos ist das nicht -- die zahlen sogar dafür


Wie die zahlen verstehe ich nicht?;+ 


Toller Urlaub ,danke für den schönen Bericht.


----------



## sunny (3. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Na, du bezahlst doch die Reise. Heißt also, du musst bezahlen um nach Island zu fahren und dann noch den gefangene Fisch abgeben . Somit bist du ne billige Arbeitskraft :q.


----------



## shorty 38 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Aber diese Arbeit macht Spaß:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## marcibet (3. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

aba jez im ernst, würde das nicht sinn machen wenn man als angler einen bestimmtem satz pro kg abgelieferten fisch bekommt (und wenns nur 10 cent pro kg sind) - würde doch trotzdem nen positiven beigeschmack haben wenn man sich zb 100 EUR erangelt hat  und die sparen sich ja arbeit in dem sie die frisch gefangenen fische direkt geliefert bekommen.


----------



## shorty 38 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Hallo, Angelreisen Hamburg muß für die Angelsaison Quoten kaufen, ansonsten darfst man nur 5 Fische am Tag fangen. Der abgelieferte Fisch geht also in die Quote von AH und der Verkauf deckt laut Aussage vom örtlichen Guide gerade mal den Einkauf von der Quote. Ferner hat man vor Ort das Gefühl, daß die Fischfabrik die großen Dorsche überhaupt nicht wollen. Die örtlichen Berufsfischer (Langleiner oder Pilkfischer) liefern fast nur Fische in der Gewichtsklasse zwischen 1 und 4 Kilogramm ab. Wahrscheinlich ist hier der Auktionspreis besser und selbstverständlich auch die Fischqualität. Viele Angler setzen jetzt auch schon fast alles wieder zurück. Vielleicht mit dem Hintergedanken, daß nicht andere Leute an ihrem Hobby noch mehr verdienen sollen oder auch aus Naturschutzgründen. Ein Mitreisender fing in diesem Sommer einen Dorsch von 1,20 m, welchen er fotografierte und schonend zurücksetzte. Der Fisch wurde bei der Landung im Unterkiefer gegafft, aber ob das so gut für die Wirbelsäule war bezweifele ich. Ferner wollte er nicht, laut seiner Aussage, dort alles totknüppeln. Ja so sind sie halt die Forellenangler aus Oberbayern.:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## nichtskönner (31. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Klasse Bericht und super Bilder! Weiß jemand was 10 Tage Island all. inkl. so ca. kosten? Habe bereits vor Wochen eine Preisanfrage gestartet bei einem Reiseveranstalter - leider noch ohne Antwort - kommt wohl eh nicht mehr, wird halt woanders gebucht...#c


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Moin!

ISLAND ist echt was für Nichtskönner.... weil,

wenn Du da eine verchrohmte Türklinke mit einem 6/0-Drillingshaken runterlässt, hast Du garantiert einen Dorsch dran!

War 2-Mal da, zuerst in Sudavik und dann in Sudureyri, das vorweg!

Zuerst kam die Fahrt zum Regionalflughafen nach Frankfurt-Hahn, von uns aus waren´s 5 Stunden Fahrt, dann 4 Stunden im Iceland-Express nach Keflavik (Intern. Flughafen), Freigepäck pro Mann 40 kg,  durch den Zoll :r, dann mit dem Gerödel 30 km mit einem alten Bus zum Regionalflughafen nach Reykjavik, dann lange warten, dann mit einer Fokker 50 (oder so) in die West-Fjords (45 Minuten) und dann wieder mit dem Bus nach Sudureyri. Quartier beziehen, noch einen zum Schlafen, und nächsten Morgen Boots-Einweisung.

Wir waren immer zu fünft, mit Lebensmittel (nur 3 kg pro Mann), Boots-Sprit, Ausflug Blaue Lagune haben wir wohl so für 6 Tage Angeln mit 2x anschl. Übernachtung im Hotel in Reykjavik, Restaurant und Getränke, am Schluss hat jeder 1800 EURO bezahlt, könnte aber auch "wenig" mehr gewesen sein.

In Island hatte man im letzten Jahr einen Gesetzesentwurf vorbereitet, dass der Bootsführer einen Motorboot-Führerschein haben sollte. Bis jetzt war nur "Erfahrung" nötig!

Jetzt ist doch alles klar oder?


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Jo, Martin,

da kann ich Dir was zu schreiben:

Ich habe im letzten Jahr, weil es immer diese Gerüchte gab, die Isländische Botschaft in Berlin angeschrieben, und habe dann, nachdem ich noch mal schriftlich "nachhaken" musste, eine schriftliche Antwort bekommen. 

In diesem Jahr wird noch empfohlen, dass einer an Bord einen solchen Motorboot-Führerschein haben sollte, im nächsten Jahr wird das aber Pflicht sein. Als Anlage wurde mir die Kopie einer solchen Internationalen Lizens zugesandt.

Wenn Du hier die SuMa anschmeisst, und Motorboot-Führerschein Island" eingibst, wird Du die Abschrift des Schreibens aus Berlin finden.

*Adresse Isländische Botschaft:

Botschaft von Island* *
z.H. Ruth Bobrich o.V.
Rauchstr. 1
10787 BERLIN*

Frau Bobrich ist Deutsche und deshalb wird der Text auch deutsch sein.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. August 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

*Das wäre noch wichtig für die West-Fjords auf Island:*

In den Orten mit Angelbooten und Unterkünften sind auch jedesmal kleine Shops, die Lebensmittel, Waren des täglichen Bedarfs, etwas Angel-Tackle, Propangas und Sprit aus zwei Zapfsäulen (Sprit für das Boot gibt es am Hafen) verkaufen. 

Die Sachen sind natürlich sehr teuer und empfiehlt sich nicht, dort mit EURO zu bezahlen, weil der Kurs sehr "eigenwillig" berechnet wird. In Island ist es wie in den USA, alles wird mit der Kreditkarte bezahlt, die auch fast überall akzeptiert wird. Die Isländer bekommen am Monatsende eine lange Liste von ihren Einkäufen und das wird dann abgebucht.

Also einer aus der Gruppe sollte mindestens so ein Plastikteil mitnehmen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## shorty 38 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Und in jedem dieser kleinen Orte (Sudureyri oder Flateryi) fährt ein kleiner Bus mehrmals täglich nach Isafjordur. Dort gibt es einen großen Supermarkt mit allem was das Herz begehrt, zu fairen Preisen. Ferner ist auch alles vorrätig und die Preise werden nicht mit Anlauf gemacht. Der Dicke und sein Bruder aus Sudureyri sind das Paradebeispiel für Gier und Unfähigkeit! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. September 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*



> shorty 38;3060559]Und in jedem dieser kleinen Orte (Sudureyri oder Flateryi) fährt ein kleiner Bus mehrmals täglich nach Isafjordur. Dort gibt es einen großen Supermarkt mit allem was das Herz begehrt, zu fairen Preisen. Ferner ist auch alles vorrätig und die Preise werden nicht mit Anlauf gemacht. Der Dicke und sein Bruder aus Sudureyri sind das Paradebeispiel für Gier und Unfähigkeit! Gruß Shorty


Jo, Shorty, da hast Du recht, die Möglichkeit mit dem Bus durch den langen Tunnel bis nach Isaf zu fahren gab es natürlich, ein mal ist auch einer von uns zum Einkaufen gefahren, weil draußen zuviel Wind war, aber weil man nur wenige Tage zum Angeln hat, wollten wir auch wirklich nur Angeln und nicht Busfahren - da war uns einfach die Zeit zu schade!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## shorty 38 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Hallo Karauschenjäger, der Bus fuhr dieses Jahr in Sudureyri um 15:30 Uhr und kostete pro Person ungefähr 1,50 EUR. Die Rückfahrt war um 18 Uhr in Isafjordur, genau an der Stelle wo wir rausgelassen wurden. Genau in diesen 3 Stunden hatten wir unseren Wocheneinkauf erledigt. Ferner gibt es in Isafjordur einen Schnapsladen, wo es auch günstigeres Bier gibt. Dose 0,5l für 1,30 EUR und nicht wie in Flateryi z.B für 10 Dosen 0,33l für 25 Euronen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. September 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Jo,

das Problem Nr. 1 ist vor Ort nicht unbedingt der Preis für die Reise, der Preis für die Lebensmittel vor Ort und sonstige Dienstleistungen - das Problem ist vielen anderen Island-Fahrern auch bekannt, das Problem ist das

*GEWICHT ....*|splat2: * Übergewicht !*

Denn auch zurück sollten 40 kg Gepäck beim Rückflug nicht überschritten werden, denn sonst wird es teuer!

Zwar sind alle Lebensmittel und Spirituosen vertilgt worden, aber 16 - 18 kg Fischfilet kann wieder dazu gerechnet werden.
Dann muss man schon im Camp mit der Digitalwaage durchrechnen, ob man nicht den einen oder anderen Pilker vor Ort lässt.

Wir jedenfalls haben jede Menge Tackle vorgefunden, das wir gut gebrauchen konnten.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. September 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

*Und dann noch:*

Wenn es draußen wirklich schlechtes Wetter mit viel Wind gibt, kann man in beiden Fjords wirklich prima sogar im Hafen oder in Höhe der Kaimauer in Sudureyri auf Plattfisch angeln.

Darum unbedingt ein oder zwei Plattfisch-Systeme mitnehmen, Sandaale als Köder bekommt man gegen eine Dose Bier in der Fischfabrik, wo die Langleinen neu mit Haken und Köder bestückt werden.

Wir haben nur die größten Platten mitgenommen, insgesamt 25 Fische - abends hat einer doch tatsächlich 5 von den großen Eumels gegessen, das war der Rekord. 

Beim Braten brauchten wir noch die 2. Pfanne aus dem Nachbarhaus und die schon gebratenen Schollen und Flundern wurden im Backofen warmgehalten.

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## shorty 38 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Das daiwa-comoran-team unter der leitung von horst hennigs fing dieses jahr beim festival vor laufender kamera klieschen mit gummibärchen. respekt und gruß shorty


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Jo,

gibt es schon Erkenntnisse, ob unsere zwei führenden  Reiseveranstalter für Island-Angeln nun den Internationalen Motorboot-Führerschein im nächsten Jahr für mindestens einen aus der Reisegruppe empfehlen?



.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Na ja,

dann gibt ja keine Probleme. Bei einem solch großen Boot sollte schon ein erfahrener Skipper das Ruder führen, denn das große "Schiff" mit dem 120 PS-Volvo Penta-Innenborder und der Kabine (Prima, denn da drin können alle Ruten und sonstigen Teile eingeschlossen werden!) kostet sicherlich auf Island eine Unmenge von Geld.

ABer man kann es bekanntlich gegen "Versenken" zu Beginn der Touren versichern (damals ca. 100 EURO) - das würde ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Das "Versenken" kostete im Sommer in Flateryi 160 Euronen! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

*ECHT - 160 EURO?*

Der Dicke aus Sudureyri konnte noch nie den Hals voll genug kriegen, wenn man bedenkt, dass das der Vers.-Preis für genau 6 Tage Fischen auf dem Meer oder im Fjord mit dem Boot ist.

Übrigens haben die Boote keinen Kiel und "kabbeln" ganz schön, wenn es hohe Wellen gibt. Manches Mal ist dann auch die Schraube zu sehen, wenn das Heck aus dem Wasser kommt.

Naja, muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er aus dem Fjord rausfahren will, egal wie das Wetter dann so ist.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*

Jo, 
da fällt mir noch ein:

Zumindestens "optische" Kontrollen scheint es durch die Isländische Küstenwacht zu geben, denn eines der Schiffe kam ganz dicht an unser Boot (Abstand etwa 50 Meter) heran, übrigens riesig lange Schiffe und hohe Aufbauten, und die Besatzung äugte zu uns herüber, wie das mit den Floating-Anzügen und Schwimmwesten an unseren Korpus aussah, aber da einer aus unserer Truppe seit über einer Stunde seekrank war und eifrig die Dorsche anfütterte, dabei auch in Richtung des Küstenwacht-Dampfers  :v  , verschwanden die Aufpasser schnell in eine andere Richtung!

Um unnötige Kontrollen durch die Küstenwacht zu entgehen, sollte also mindestens einer aus der Crew .........na, Ihr wisst schon! War nur so ein Rat!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*

.


----------



## Andrees Angelreisen (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Island 2010*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> gibt es schon Erkenntnisse, ob unsere zwei führenden  Reiseveranstalter für Island-Angeln nun den Internationalen Motorboot-Führerschein im nächsten Jahr für mindestens einen aus der Reisegruppe empfehlen?
> 
> ...


Nach mehrfachen Meetings mit dem Minister für Verkehr wird es eine neue Regelung geben, die keine Führerscheinpflicht beinhalten wird.#6

Ralf Andree


----------



## isfischer (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Island 2010*



Andrees Angelreisen schrieb:


> Nach mehrfachen Meetings mit dem Minister für Verkehr wird es eine neue Regelung geben, die keine Führerscheinpflicht beinhalten wird.#6
> 
> Ralf Andree



was aber nicht fuer die guides gilt, die muessen nen bootsfuehrerschein haben, oder wie war das?

gruss
oli


----------

